# Pen Blank Group Buy - MOVED TO BC FORUM - LOCK PLS



## Tuba707 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have moved to the Business Classified forum to avoid any potential misunderstandings or conflicts.  Thank you!

Hey all,
I have an opportunity to get us all a good number of blanks for some really awesome prices. If I can get at least 200 blanks spoken for, I will have them shipped to me and I'll divide them out - I'm posting this in Group Buy forum too, because it pertains to both.
Here would be the prices for us on a 200+ blank order (blanks would be dry and at least 3/4"+ x 5 1/2"+. *I know for sure some would be larger*.
Shipping would be not be my flat rate - rather *4.05 *for 1-16 blanks and *8.10 *for more. No handling. I AM GAUGING INTEREST. PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW MANY YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED IN. 

This source has a great rep. and I've gotten some incredible figured blanks from them.  I would order extra of each type just in case there were any "rejects" and ship out only the perfect ones, but knowing the quality of their wood and service, I expect top-notch stuff.  With this group buy, these are about the best prices I've seen anywhere online.

Cocobolo - .75
Canarywood - .75
Chechen - .75
Bolivian Rosewood - .75
Gabon Ebony - 1.60!
Granadillo - .85
Honduras Rosewood - .85
African Olivewood - 1.60!
Macassar Ebony - 1.60!
Pink Ivory - 1.75! 
Kingwood - 1.00
Tamboti - 1.25
Tulipwood - 1.30!
Zircote - 1.40
African Blackwood JUMBO - 1.60!


----------



## Husky (Mar 27, 2007)

Just guessing, I say I would be in for about 20-30 blanks myself


----------



## grumps (Mar 27, 2007)

Please keep me informed.  I could use 10 to 20, maybe more.
jt


----------



## les-smith (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll do 20 to 30.  But, no more than 30.  The wife said so.[B)]


----------



## Alexander (Mar 27, 2007)

Count me in for 20 or so.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 27, 2007)

I could be in for 30-50 Pictures would help!


----------



## Tuba707 (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is what I'll do - it looks like we could be about 1/2way there already - I will try to get some samples and pics of the blanks for us before anyone commits.  Sound like a plan?


----------



## penhead (Mar 27, 2007)

I would be interested in seeing the quality of the PinkIvory, AfricanOlivewood, and Tulipwood if you get the opportunity.


----------



## Tuba707 (Mar 27, 2007)

This thread has been moved:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=23066


----------



## penhead (Mar 28, 2007)

Locked my moderator (penhead) per originator request.


----------

